#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Важные события в мире.

## Svarog

*Дорогие друзья!*
Сообщаем вам о двух важных событиях, которые пройдут в международном центре буддийских учений в Испании.

Начиная с 27 марта 2013 года Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин дарует учение об Оставлении Четырех привязанностей, а также посвящение на практику четырех основных «божеств» традиции Кадам: Шакьямуни, Авалокитешвара, Ачала и Тара. Подробности на сайте: http://www.FundacionSakya.org

В 2014 году начиная с 31 мая Его Святейшество в рамках ретрита дарует цикл учений и посвящений на основе Хеваджра Тантры.
Подробности на сайте:  http://www.hevajra.org. 

Полная версия рассылки на английском.
Dear Dharma friend,

We are pleased to offer you a couple of major updates to His Holiness Sakya Trizin's teachings at theFundacion Sakya, International Center for Buddhist Teachings, His seat in Spain.  In addition to a weeklong teaching in March 2013, His Holiness Sakya Trizin has now confirmed a detailed programme and the dates for Hevajra initiations, teachings and retreat in 2014. 

2013
Beginning on March 27th, His Holiness will be teaching on Parting on the Four Attachments as well as bestowing empowerments on the Four Cardinal Deities of Kadampa Tradition. 
*For more information, please visit: http://www.FundacionSakya.org

2014 – Hevajra Retreat
Beginning on May 31st, 2014, His Holiness will bestow a cycle of teachings and initiations based on the Hevajra Tantra and place them into a retreat.

If you will recall, this programme was originally planned for May 2013.  But in order to allow more time for participants to prepare for the retreat, His Holiness has kindly consented to defer the teachings for a year, to May 2014.  This has also allowed us, the organisers, to work out elements of the programme and retreat such as the specific programme offerings with His Holiness, the retreat practice materials to be used and visas solutions for international students. We have updated the website to provide more details and new information regarding the programme and retreat.
*To view the 2014 Hevajra programme and retreat information, please visit:http://www.hevajra.org. 

We are very pleased to extend this invitation to you. Please join us for these auspicious events to receive His Holiness Sakya Trizin's blessings and teachings.  May it benefit countless sentient beings.

Sarva Mangalam!

The Programme Organising Committee
Fundacion Sakya in Alicante, Spain

----------

Joy (09.05.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.11.2013), Тензин Таши (07.03.2013)

----------


## Svarog

Друзья, сообщаем вам о планируемых Учениях и Посвящениях линии Сакья в США.
В Минесоте этим летом состоятся следующие события:
Учения Драгоценной Джецун Кушог (31 мая - 5 июня) и Посвящения Ваджрасаттвы, Зеленой Тары, Белой Тары, Ченрезика.
Учения и Посвящения Ламы Кунги Ринпоче (20-23 июня) Тринадцать Золотых Дхарм.
*Учения и посвящения Калачакры, которое дарует Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин (26-28 июля).*

Во благо!



His Holiness the Sakya Trizin MN Event: Welcome Reception & Public Talk (July 26, 2013) and Kalachakra Empowerment (July 27-28, 2013) 

H. E. Jetsun Kushok Event: Vajrasattva, Green Tara, White Tara and Chenrezig initiations & teachings at MN & WI Sakya Centers, May 31 to June 5, 2013.

Ven. Lama Kunga Thartse Rinpoche Event: Thirteen Golden Dharmas at MN Sakya Center, June 20-23, 2013
(Early Registration Discount available by 3/31/13.)
(Please see more event and registration details by clicking the icons on the left.)

Join MN Sakya Center email list. 
Website: www.mnsakyacenter.org
Contact:  mnsakya@mac.com

----------

Joy (09.05.2013), Маша_ла (21.04.2013), Тензин Таши (07.03.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

17 августа 2013 г. в Раджпуре в Сакья Центре - главном монастыре ЕС Сакья Тризина рядом с его резиденцией под названием Сакья Долма Пходранг - начинается Ваджракилайя Друбчо под руководством ЕС Сакья Тризина и его Сыновей и будет проходить в течение 11 дней.. Айда в Раджпур?!

Объяснения Его Святейшества Сакя Тризина об этой важной практике:
http://hhthesakyatrizin.org/teach_vajrakilaya.html 

Как добраться в Раджпур - это пригород Дерадуна, из Дели можно добраться на автобусе или на самолете. Мы обычно из Маджнукатилы (тибетская колония в Дели) едем на автобусе в Дерадун, в Дикилинг - это тибетское поселение в Дерадуне и оттуда можно взять рикшу до Сакья Центра в Раджпуре - ехать минут 15. Или с автовокзала в Дерадуне до Сакья Центра в Раджпуре, ехать минут 20.

Остановиться можно в гестхаузе при монастыре, но, если там нет мест, то через дорогу есть недорогой гестхауз Laxmi и там тоже можно остановиться. Кушать там можно везде, как и повсюду в Индии.

В общем, не пропустите!





http://www.hhthesakyatrizin.org/schedule_visit.html

----------

Joy (09.05.2013), Svarog (22.04.2013), Германн (22.04.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ежегодный Сакья Монлам состоится 12 декабря 2013 г. в Лумбини.

----------

Joy (09.05.2013), Гелек (29.04.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Новости от Людинга Кхен Ринпоче, настоятеля монастыря Нгор, а также Сакья Института Ваджраяны.



http://us4.campaign-archive2.com/?u=...&id=4f3b3fcc82

В 2 словах: с 9 мая по 9 июня будет самый священный для буддистов месяц Сагадава и Весак будет в этом году 25 мая - день, когда Будда Шакьямуни родился, достиг Просветления и ушел в Нирвану. 

Ринпоче желает всем нам, чтобы наша практика Дхармы в этот благоприятный месяц приумножалась и поскорее приводила нас к желаемым результатам на благо нас самих, тех, кто нам дорог и всех живых существ.

В этом году 22 августа во Франкфурте Ринпоче дарует полные учения Ваджрайогини, включая посвящение, чинлаб, наставления по садхане, цог, огненную пуджу и подготовку к ретриту. Вот в этом центре http://neu.zozilla.de/en/home.html

В Сингапуре с 1 по 27 октября Ринпоче дарует самые полные наставления и учения Ваджрайогини, включая Двухдневный Вангчен Чакрасамвары, Чинлаб, 7-дневные наставления Кхенце Вангпо с демонстрацией Дхарматы, пхову Ваджрайогини, посвящение Циттапани, наставления по цогу, учения по огненной пудже, 3-дневный ретрит и огненную пуджу Ваджрайогини..

Тхарце Кхен Ринпоче вернулся из своих путешествий с учениями и будет пребывать в монастыре Нгор Эвам Чоден до конца года.

----------

Joy (09.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (13.05.2013), Svarog (09.05.2013), Нико (04.09.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Были сегодня...

----------

Аньезка (13.05.2013), Маша_ла (13.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (12.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

С 4 сентября и на следующие 6-7 месяцев Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин будет пребывать в строгом ретрите. Он не сможет встречаться с посетителями и даровать предсказания, отвечать на звонки, письма или вопросы. 

Долгой жизни и крепкого здоровья Его Святейшеству!

----------

Aion (05.09.2013), Pema Sonam (09.09.2013), Аурум (04.09.2013), Нико (04.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Сакья Монлам 2013 для мира и гармонии во всем мире

Состоится в Лумбини с 12 по 21 декабря. Его Святейшество Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче будет руководить Монламом, а также там будут все держатели линии и ответвлений Сакья. 

Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин неоднократно указывал на значимость этого большого события, в течение которого подносятся молитвы о мире и гармонии во всем мире и всегда просил всех учителей Будда-Дхармы, Лам, тулку, настоятелей, учителей и всех, кто ходит в ваш центр, найти возможность и принять участие в этом важном ежегодном собрании - 22-м Большом Сакья Монламе.

Его Святейшество Кхондунг Ратна Ваджра Сакья великодушно дарует посвящение Долгой жизни для всех 15 декабря. Затем последует трехдневное учение по Молитве Самантабхадры с 16 по 18 декабря. Учения будут переведены на английский и китайский языки для участников, прибывающих из других стран. Размещение и питание будет организовано, как обычно, для каждого участника Монлама Организационным комитетом.

Таким образом, ваше участие в этом важном мероприятии будет очень приветствоваться. Для того, чтобы лучше организовать это событие, мы будем благодарны, если вы дадите нам знать, сколько именно людей приезжает на данный Ежегодный Монлам из Вашего центра. Вот наши контакты:

 Sakya College office: 0091-(135)-2734308
 Khenpo Thupten Rabsel - 9760712257
 Dhondup Palden (учитель) – 7895649233
 Email: sakya_college@yahoo.co.in

Организационный комитет Большого Сакья Монлама

----------


## Маша_ла

Учения, которые Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин дарует в Марте-апреле 2014 г. в США, включая 3 недельное учение Ваджрайогини, 2-дневное посвящение Калачакры и т.п. Все, кто хочет-может, не пропустите!

http://www.sakyatemple.org/

----------

Sten (15.11.2013), Svarog (24.11.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Слышала я, что в начале мая в Кунпенлинге Его Святейшество Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче дарует учение 13 Золотых Дхарм.. Строим планы и планируем поездку на учение под Москвой))

Точные даты будут известны позже. Самое начало мая, насколько я поняла))

----------

Pema Sonam (12.01.2014)

----------

